# What do tests involve?



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, I had a blood test after 6 months that confirmed I was ovulating and my husband's count came back as normal. We're a calendar year in now (14 cycles) and have our first hospital appointment on Monday. Does anyone know what I should expect? I want to make sure we get all the tests available. Is this likely to just be a consultation with a referral for different investigations? My husband had one sperm test but the doctor said they sometimes do a best of three. So should he have more? I have heard there is a day 2 test which I think is to get check my eggs, and the tube check with dye. If we don't have a problem, do we still have the same chance of IVF as a couple with a problem? I'm 38 so I really want to get in with it, feel quite worried at the moment and annoyed with myself about it because everyone tells me it won't happen if I don't relax. Thanks for any hints on what to expect. xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck for your appointment! At our first visit to the hospital we talked through what we had been doing (e.g. How often, supplements taken, problems with cycle etc). They generally don't repeat sperm tests if they were ok. If you haven't had a scan yet then they will probably do one to check your follicle count and make sure you haven't got any obvious issues. Sometimes they may want to re-do blood tests. They may or may not want to check your tubes, but this would be done at a separate appointment. They will often take you through the options; because we had been ttc for so long and had so many problems we were referred straight to IVF, but if you haven't then it often goes clomid, iui, and then reassess before ivf referral. 

Obviously, everywhere is different and things can vary even in the same area from hospital to hospital, but that's how it works in our area.

Don't beat yourself up and don't listen to what people say. In my experience you can either get pregnant, or you need a bit of help, or a bit of time. The only effect stress has on IF is if it stops you ovulating or having sex, other than that it's a load of rubbish. Besides, I always point out that if it was anxiety that was the problem then no child would ever be born out of rape, in a warn torn country, or into starvation.

With regards to funding, you need to check your local CCG. Some places don't fund anything, some places fund up to 3 cycles, and some are strict regarding age/weight/cause etc.

Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions xxx


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, that's good to know. Bit nervous but it's the first step. As if this could not be any more ironic, a friend has emailed to say she's pregnant with her second and can't believe how quickly it happened for them. Ah tact...


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

I survived! The consultant was very relaxed which really helped. Had a scan of my insides, very strange experience. They found one ovary with two good follicles on it but couldn't see the other ovary. He said not to worry about it and it could be small because it didn't have follicles this month. 

One thing I'm annoyed about is that apparently I should have had the egg reserve test six months ago. I asked my GP and she said no at the time but the consultant said someone my age should have had it. Very nervous about results of that because of what it could mean. 

Next steps are blood test, then a lap mad dye under general anaesthetic. Husband was over the moon that his test results were good. He couldn't have been more pleased than if we'd have got pregnant! 

It was an emotional day. Whatever happens next I'm grateful for being ok so far. I just pray that we have time and we get lucky before I'm out of eggs.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah glad it went well for you!

Don't be too upset about not getting the AMH test earlier, I haven't found a GP yet who knows what it is (they have heard of it, but don't understand it as such) and most ladies on here say they can't get them via the NHS/GP.

Good luck with your bloods and your lap & dye, hope everything comes through soon for you xxx


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy, good luck to you too. Xxx


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Another question, I've just done some reading and I think the number of follicles might be vey low. I've seen that you need around 6-10 for egg collection to be viable for IVF. Does that refer to follicle count after taking stimulating drugs to make them higher, or is it what you should have naturally? Worried because of my age. x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't heard of the 6-10 thing, I thought that was FSH levels? If you have a look at the IVF boards there are ladies who have EC with 3 follies. I'm sorry I don't know the correlation between AFC and follies after stimulation. What I do know is that there is loads of stuff on the Internet, and on here sometimes too   , and not all of it is right. Please try not to google - it doesn't do you any good. Research is fine if it's only on proper sites (NHS, sites for clinics, **** etc), but stay off the others. I was reading one that seemed quite professional and correct, until it that kept referring to "putting eggs back" - erm, it's embryos not eggs   !

My biggest tip of all though is taking one day at a time with all this, you honestly will send yourself crazy if you start trying to interpret everything before they interpret it for you. Especially when you are actually in the cycle. I kind of treat it like being on a rollercoaster - it's whizzing along and I'm just sitting there safe and strapped in, even though it doesn't always feel like it. It doesn't matter how much I try and press the imaginary breaks or want it to stop, go slower or faster, it all happens outside of my control and the only thing I have got control over is my own thoughts.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, my husband would totally agree with you. He's always telling mr to step away from the internet and only take notice of the doctors. My worrying all started after 5 months of trying to conceive when an acupuncturist told me I had a short luteal phase and that I couldn't conceive because of it. The consultant doesn't, seem to agree. The nag at the back of my mind that it's that has never gone away. Perhaps that is the problem, that I need to relax! 

I love your analogy. It really is about letting go of all control and  going with it. I'm very bad at that because I don't want to leave any stone unturned. But I shall definitely try to take a leaf out of your book. 

Thank you for being so sweet and understanding. Xxx


----------

